# REP - RAM Essential Services Property Fund



## System (12 October 2021)

RAM Essential Services Property Fund (REP) will be an Australian Real Estate Investment Trust listed on the ASX that invests in high quality Australian medical and essential retail real estate assets, leased to essential services tenants.

The Fund’s objective is to provide investors with stable and secure income with the potential for both income and capital growth through an exposure to a high quality, defensive portfolio of assets with favourable sector trends.  The Fund is actively and professionally managed by RAM which has proven property expertise and a strong track record of delivering stable and growing returns through a hands-on and active management approach.

It is anticipated that REP will list on the ASX during October 2021.






						RAM Essential Services Property Fund (ASX:REP) | Listed REIT
					

Focusing on Medical and Essential Retail real estate, the listed property fund is a REIT that provides investors with stable and secure income. Learn more.




					ramgroup.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 October 2021)

*Listing date*20 October 2021 12:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://ramgroup.com/investment-offering/ram-essential-services-property-fund/
Ph: (61) 2 8880 6688*Principal Activities*Owning and managing a portfolio of commercial retail and medical real estate assets.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 1.00*Issue Type*Fully Paid Units Stapled Securities*Security code*REP*Capital to be Raised*$356,900,000 *Expected offer close date*15 October 2021*Underwriter*Fully underwritten. UBS AG and Ord Minnett Limited (Joint Underwriters). UBS AG, Credit Suisse (Australia) Limited, Ord Minnett Limited (Joint Lead Managers)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 October 2021)

REP up and trading... opened at $1.05 and now around $1.02

_.... I would not expect a REIT to deviate too far from its valuation metrics. At least there was  a bit in it for IPO investors_


----------



## divs4ever (22 December 2021)

this just caught my  eye ( which means i HAVEN'T carefully researched it yet )

 i will probably give this a miss .. unless the SP drops to 90c or less 

 DYOR


----------



## divs4ever (22 December 2021)

Shareholders​
NAMETRADE TYPEDATE OF TRADEPREVIOUS (%)NEW (%)SHARES TRADEDEquity Trustees LimitedBuy22 Oct 21--30.03%156,485,987Pendal Group LimitedBuy22 Oct 21--6.86%35,731,917

 i hold PDL 'free-carried '  ( bought as BTT )
  and EQT ( nicely up for me )

 interesting


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 February 2022)

Argo has acquired a stake, not revealed whether at IPO or on market, in REP, as disclosed in their Half Yearly

After listing a few cents above the $1.00 issue price, there has been a bit of a selldown in January, dropping from $1.02 to 95c.

As Capitalisation Rates are all important in commercial property valuations, there is a fair likelihood any pricing adjustment is based on changing Bond rates

2-year yield: in Oct was 0.13% , now 0.92%
5-year yield: ................... 1.18% , now 1.64%
10-year yield: ................. 1.80% , now 1.96%


----------



## divs4ever (15 July 2022)

closed at 80.5 cents today 

 i guess  i have some researching ( and thinking ) to do this weekend 

 ( if i buy in, it will be a small nibble , and watch , and maybe nibble later  in the year )


----------



## divs4ever (27 December 2022)

REP  is my third pick  in the full ( calendar ) year  comp. 

despite the headwinds i think that will face property/REITs plays , this puts a focus on SOME tenants that are providing healthcare services 

this pays three monthly  ( and better stability of tenants ) there is a chance income starved investors  will find this attractive 

i have been nibbling at this since July 2022 and will probably continue to do so in the coming year ( when it is cheap


----------

